
Oscar Health – Open-Source Covid-19 Testing Site Locator - misingnoglic
https://twitter.com/OscarHealth/status/1242510146955337731
======
Iamsam7
great work to share the test site locator code base...would be helpful to
governments at various levels around the world!

------
twinger991
Awesome

